# The Aporkalyplse



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

You wake, briefly dazed, in an abandoned supermall. You are surrounded by the other survivors, their weapons nearby in case of an ork attack.

It has been almost two weeks since the orks last assaulted. You lost three men and a woman to the onslaught, but you managed to push them back using superior tactics and a hail of bullets.

How you wish you had those bullets now.

Outside, you can hear trukks rumbling in the distance, and the loud cracking of gunshots. Whether it's combat or just random shooting, you cannot tell. But you can't go outside to investigate, for that would invite certain doom.

You are a survivor. This is the Aporkalypse.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I (Viggo) start searching for an abandoned café or restaurant containing supplies, and start to make cupcakes. 

At £0,50 each...


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

John-E went to the local Gamesworkshop, busted down the gate, and stole every box of Orks he could find. Then he went to the hardware store (yes, apparently there's a hardware store in a mall), took some gasoline and soaked them. Then he lit a match and dropped. Went to sleep for about five hours.


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Jake walks up to Viggo.

"What's the exchange rate from pounds to Canadian dollars?" He asks, pulling out his wallet and eyeing a muffin.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Arelius stood by the railing on the second level, near where the Army recruiting station use to be. He looked at his phone, at the picture of his lovely wife who was now dead; in the beyond. He had tears down his face, tears he had not been able to stop crying since he had found the house crushed under a massive Ork space "rock," if it could be called that.

Arelius had gone into the back of the recruiting station, opening up the hidden weapons locker and taking what he needed. He would soon see these Orks burn for what they had done to him, but first he needed soldiers, fellow survivors with a passion to either survive or kill that which had attacked them.

Arelius strapped on his equiptment and weapons and walked down stairs to the local Games Workshop; a place he used to spend time with his hobby. Now a man stood their, taking all the Ork models and soaking them with gasoline. As they burned, Arelius walked up to him and patted them on the shoulder.

"If only they had remained in the Sci-Fi books that they had come from." He shook his head, trying to prevent more tears from coming down his face. "My name is Arelius, whats yours?"

"My name is John-E, what do you want?" The man looked at him in irritation.

"I have a proposal my freind, if your willing to fight that is?" (DestroyerHive, this is where you answer, just read the rest of the postto understand what he wants)


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I get to the restaurant managing PC, happily discovering that the internet's still running. I search for "Valutakalkulator" and find out:

"£0,5 is approx 0,8 canadian! Do you want any frosting?"


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Alright buddy, what's the #%%E^&%# proposal!!!???
- I reply.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Arelius looks at the man, alittle frustrated at his answer but understanding in these surroundings.

"As you can tell I'm was in the Armed Forces," he says to the man, staring him down. "There is a National Guard armory nearby, filled with enough weapon to fit at least five or six people; maybe more. I propose we join forces, gather some more people and fight our way down there. It' can't be no more than 7 or 8 blocks away. If we can make it we will stand a better chance there then staying in this vunerable mall. Are you with me?"

Arelius awaits the mans reply.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

"Yeah, sure, why not. Just let me say goodbye to my babe" he says, pulling out a locket. He opens it, and finds a picture of a morbidly obese woman posing on a bed. "Bye baby, raise John-E Boy for me, okay?" In fact, John-E had nine children at home... All named John-E Boy... even the girls.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

*Mixing flamethrower propellant/fuel*


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

So Arelius left the man to say his farewells to the trinket from his pocket as he went about the mall looking for more men. He found one in a bakery, making some type of a mixture he couldn't explain; but he approached him anyway.

"My name is Arelius, and i have a proposal my friend; if you will hear it?"(Master WootWoot, this is where you respond)


----------



## Alsojames (Oct 25, 2010)

Jake sees the man walk in and holds up a hand.

"Hold on....muffins," he says, practically drooling over the almost-complete treat before him. He just hoped he had enough money left over from using the vending machine (before he decided to break the glass) to buy one.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

"Hold on....muffins," the man said as he seemed about ready to devour the muffins in front of him. Arelius didn't blame him, since the "First Landing" day food had been scarce, but he had made do with his use of MRE's. He waited till the man had ripped open the soda machine and taken a drink before he proceeded.

"My name is Arelius, and I have a proposal my friend, will you listen?(Alsojames, this is where you reply)


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

"What's the proposal? Is it dangerous or expensive?"


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Lex walked through the mall, attempting to eat what little food there was at food catrts and resturaunts. Though there was little to eat, he had satiffied his hunger for a while at least. While wander ing the building, Lex heard something and walked towards the sound, hoping that there were no orks.

Rounding the corner, Lex saw other survivors conversing amogst themself. He walked up to them and heard one speak of trying to make it to a wepons depo. The man seemed to think was better than everyone else because he had been in the Armed Forces.

Good for Him.

Lex walked up to the man, by now Lex had heard his name, Arelius.'

"Listen buddy, just because you were a grunt before the Orkz came doesn't mean that you are in charge now. If anything it make you less credible. You were a nothing before, taking orders and marching around. and now you expect us to follow you to some wepons depo that probaly has been looted ten time over?"

Lex could tell that Arelius was taken off guard by the sudden out burst, but he diddn't care. Thses were the first living people Lex had found in quite a while, and though he didn't know them, Lex didn't want them to end up like the rest.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

"(Master WootWoot's character, idk your name), I know of a National Guard armory not far from here. I propose that we head out, preferably in a vehicle, and try to make for the armory. there we can find more weapons and be able to survive longer than in this vunerbale mall, what do you say?"

As Arelius waited for an answer another mna, much more serious looking, walked over to him, saying,"Listen buddy, just because you were a grunt before the Orkz came doesn't mean that you are in charge now. If anything it make you less credible. You were a nothing before, taking orders and marching around. and now you expect us to follow you to some wepons depot that probaly has been looted ten time over?"

Arelius looked the man up and down, snorting at the idiotic comment he had made. he turned and faced him.

"If your so much smarter, then please share your thought and stop acting like you know everything. Tell me where else, beside that pathetic hunting store upstair, are we going to find additional arms and armor. Besides, that armory is alot more defensable than this large, open, and vunerable mall. the Orks could drive their, metal monstrosities right througfh the front door.

I know for a fact that the armories weapons lockers are all shock protected, and only soldiers, us lame grunts as you put it, know those codes. also, there might still be some vehicles that were not taken that we could make operational. So unless your inclined to wait here to die, i suggest you give us a better idea for shut your damn trap. Otherwise I can skull fuck that mouth right off."

Arelius turned back to Master WootWoot and waited for the annoying idoit behidn him to leave; quietly.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

(My character's name is "Viggo". Norwegian name.)

And i say yes to your proposal.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Arelius patted the man on the back, then turned back to the man who had made the ridiculous statement earlier.

"How about you, you seem so eager to live. I now have two good men who will follow me to survive, will you join us; or wait here to die at the hands of the damn alien?"

(I await your reply Anfo)


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

John-E walks in. "Yeah Anfo, what's up with you!? One more outbreak like that and I'll RIP 'YUR HEAD OFF!!!" "Ya? Come fight me ya big ape!" Anfo shouts back. "RAAAAAAARGH!!!" John-E charges and jumps on Anfo. Arelius grabs John-E and attempts to restrain him. "It's okay! Leave him alone!" John-E gets up, fixing his sunglasses. "I'm sorry, I just maul people whenever the opportunity comes up."


----------



## Anfo (Jul 17, 2009)

Lex was more than stunned to be attacked by a random man. The man attacked him with a furiosity Lex had never seen in a man. It was almost Ork like. Arelius pulled the...man off of him. 

"I'm sorry, I just maul people whenever the opportunity comes up."His attacker said.

"Go fuck yourself." Lex replied pulling out his Beretta, and turning to Arelius, "I'll come with you, but if this asshole pulls another stunt like that I'll put him down like the animal he is."


----------



## Kalshinko (Oct 22, 2010)

Butters downs a bottle of Jack Daniels, covers himself in green paint, and runs out the front door of the mall yelling "WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

"Don't worry, I'll make sure you get plenty to maul Johnny-E. As for you my freind," he said, turning to Lex," your most welcomed as long as you don't spout anymore defeatism. We need to remain strong. Now, if everyone has your equiptment and stuff, we could start heading out."

As he finished his sentence, he say a man run out the front door screaming, "WWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!" He was shooting his gun and drawing all sorts of the wrong attention as he could hear the roar of greenskin engines was they moved towards the mall.

"We havn't much time my freinds, as that lunatic just gave away our position. We should make our exit, and fast," He pulled his SAW over his shoulders and started to jogg for the rear service exit; signalling to the others to follow him.


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I stuff my stuff on my fuel tanks, and start jogging after. 

"Fuck, why don't you guys wear gas masks? Those guys smell!"


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

John-E runs after the other and yells, holding the trigger on his minigun, yelling like a maniac. He must've hit a few birds in the process.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Arelius reaches the exit and looks out into the rear parking and sees all sorts of abandoned vehicles. He knew they needed to get out quick before the Orks came roving back around here. He spotted a grassy area out back with a ditch that would make for quiet get away.

He turned back to the men following him," Follow me, quietly." He then moved out using the busted cars as cover; moving fast for the ditch.


----------

